# Bájate el programa de resistencias (3, 4, 5 y 6 Bandas)



## Marcelo (Sep 13, 2005)

Saludos a todos,

Aquí les dejo un programita hecho por mi, para la determinación de los valores de resistencia según los códigos de color. A veces nos puede venir a mano.

Calcula los valores para resistencias de 3 4, 5 y 6 bandas.

*Freeware solo en este foro, para uso personal y no comercial únicamente.* :

Debes estar registrado en el foro e iniciar la sesión para poder descargarlo.

*Snapshot:*







Nota: Por favor, informenme de los posibles bugs que pueda tener el programa para corregirlo. Esta es una versión trasladada de Fortran a Visual Basic y si bien lo probé, puede que tenga algún error.

Aquí tienen un muy buen tutorial sobre las resistencias:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/resistencia.htm

Saludos,
Marcelo.

P.D. También pueden usar la calculadora online que dispone la comunidad:

Código de color resistencia de 4 bandas
Código de color resistencia de 5 bandas
Código de color resistencia de 6 bandas


----------



## SystemControl (Sep 13, 2005)

Ya que has puesto tu calculadora de resistencias, pongo la mía a ver que os parece.


----------



## Nato_msc (Nov 29, 2005)

*De cierto que esta muy bueno, estaba interesado en el tema este, para empezar con la electronica sencilla haciendo pruebas con resistencias y demás, pero me puedes explicar la forma de calcularlo sin el programa¿?, tengo la lista de valores y demás (imagen de abajo) pero me podrian decir si esta bien¿? es de un tutorial pero la modifique un poco.*



*Saludos y gracias con antelación*


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 8, 2006)

Nato_msc dijo:
			
		

> *De cierto que esta muy bueno, estaba interesado en el tema este, para empezar con la electronica sencilla haciendo pruebas con resistencias y demás, pero me puedes explicar la forma de calcularlo sin el programa¿?, tengo la lista de valores y demás (imagen de abajo) pero me podrian decir si esta bien¿? es de un tutorial pero la modifique un poco.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Saludos y gracias con antelación*



Claro , los programas son buenos pero uno s evuelve dependiente de ellos, por ello mejor apreder a sacarlo mental.

Por ejemplo la resistencia que usted pone es de 4 bandas
La primera representa un Coeficiente
La segunda representa un Coeficiente
La tercera representa el Exponente o Multiplicador
La cuarta la tolerancia

En su caso es (Café)(Verde)(Azul)(Dorado)=(1)&(5)&(10E6=1000000)=15,000,000=15 MegaOhms.

Saludos


----------



## zamurayX (Nov 29, 2007)

de nuevo gracias por el programa pero debo decirle que tiene un inconveniente si hay un color que se repite en las dos ultimas bandas, ejmplo dorado-dorado no se puede introducir en ese sistema, asi que resulta ineficas, lo probe con una de inco bandas para coroborar los colores son verde,violeta, dorado, dorado y blanco.
on ese programa es imposible saberlo


----------



## huichoman (Feb 12, 2008)

Hola, les comparto un programa sencillo para calcular valores de resistencias eléctricas por código de colores. Esta programado en Delphi. Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Abr 25, 2008)

con este mensaje no quiero joder a nadie pero ¡¡¡no cuesta nada aprenderse los colores o tener una tablita con ellos y su valor! los programitas estan buenisimos a sus creadoress se los digo pero teniendo una hoja no dependes de la pc para saber el valor de una resistencia insignificante osea para los nuevos (a mi manera de verlo) conviene aprenderse los colores a mi me los hacian repetir como loros para que los aprendamos al igual que en todas las escuelas tecnicas creo que no se equivocan un monton de profesores
salu2 
pd muy buenos los programitas


----------



## thenot (Ene 14, 2009)

Para los que les gusta java..
aca hice uno hace muy poquito y lo pongo para hacer mi primer aporte a esta comunidad..

lo hice en no mas de 5 horas, asi que puede que tenga algun error, aunque lo e estado probando y no le e encontrado. si tiene avisen para mejorarlo..

Saludos y que esten bien!


----------



## thenot (Ene 21, 2009)

aca mando  una version mas actualizada que la que postee anteriormente, corregi un pequeño error que tenia.si tiene otro avisen..

aca un caps del programa




aqui programa

Saludos!


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ene 21, 2009)

algo parecido a lo de --thenot--
esta buenisimo y lo tengo en mi celular...(compatible con muchisimos modelos de celulares)

por cierto lo prove al de --thenot-- y a mi no me funciona...

espero q les sirva...salu2!


----------



## thenot (Ene 21, 2009)

el mio no es para celu... 
saludos


----------



## thenot (Ene 26, 2009)

cree un .exe de la aplicacion por si asi les funciona...
en la misma pagina se encuentra y aqui tambien :B

Saludos


----------



## gisandrz (Feb 17, 2009)

Aqui les dejo tambien éste excelente programa para el calculo de resistencias y condensadores. Muy bueno y facil de utilizar, se los recomiendo.


----------



## jessua (Mar 17, 2009)

luis_elpibeorellana dijo:
			
		

> algo parecido a lo de --thenot--
> esta buenisimo y lo tengo en mi celular...(compatible con muchisimos modelos de celulares)
> 
> por cierto lo prove al de --thenot-- y a mi no me funciona...
> ...




Gracias me... ya me hacia falta lo qeu pasa es que le pedí a un cuate que me pasara este programita pero ps no mas se hizo pendejo, uqe poca....


----------



## marcos pedreañez (Mar 23, 2009)

Estimados Colegas del mundo de la electronica.Mi pregunta es facil para ustedes.
Como hago para bajar el programa(software) rar... para poder abrir esos programas que tienen ustedes aqui.
Nota pero que sea gratis porque de verdad no tengo ni un centavo y menos tarjeta de credito.la ultima que tuve me robaron todo lo que tenia y no las uso mas .y ahora ando buscando trabajo...Gracias de antemano si pueden hacer algo por mi. se los agradeceria..chao


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Para abrir archivos comprimidos con extensión .rar, necesitas un programa para descomprimirlos.

Te recomiendo el  7-Zip, es gratuito y soporta una gran cantidad de formatos.

http://www.7-zip.org/

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (May 30, 2009)

En Linux, yo uso el gResistor, anda bárbaro:

Descarga: http://www.minipop.org/progs/gresistor/gresistor-0.0.1.tar.gz
Web: http://minipop.org/index.php/softwareprojects/1-gresistor


----------



## thenot (Ago 16, 2009)

Nueva versión de mi Programa...

Esta hecho en Visual Basic. Cuando tenga mas tiempo pensare en un algoritmo mejor que el que hice en java para representar las resistencias, por ahora este solo da el valor de acuerdo a los colores (el de java tiene un pequeño bug cuando se quiere que se entrege los colores de acuerdo a un valor especifico). Asi cuando lo haga se lo agrego a este..por ahora solo da el valor de la resistencias de acuerdo al codigo de colores (Ojala no me aya enredado en lo que queria exponer..)

Saludos.

Download


----------



## thenot (Ago 29, 2010)

japjosea89 dijo:
			
		

> saludos! muy bueno tu aporte *thenot*, te felicito. pero... tu sabes que no solo hay resistenc¡as de 4 bandas, tambien hay de 5 y 6... y que tambien tienen tolerancias de 1%. sigue mejorando, vas muy bien.


Gracias... por lo de mas bandas si sabia de ello pero el uso mas común (o por lo menos para mi) es de 4 bandas así que por ello no agregue de mas bandas, y por lo de las tolerancias, en realidad no se por que no puse todas las tolerancias posibles, sera que no lo uso mucho y puse esas por poner algo, por que por lo general uso el programa para saber el valor solamente y no me fijo en las tolerancias.
Aun estoy en deuda con terminar el programa para representar una resistencia dado un valor, o sea lo contrario de dado los colores entregar el valor, así que quizás esa versión ya lo haga mas completo e incluya algunas cosas de las que me dices 
También este semestre aprenderé a programar midlet's, así que lo mas probable es que saque una versión para celular como la que expuso un amigo en post anteriores..

Las ideas están, solo falta el tiempo para hacer las cosas jjejejeje

Saludos!!


----------



## joel chavez villalva (Feb 25, 2013)

gracias por mandarme sus respuestas estare en contacto  gracias


----------



## mvisocom (Mar 13, 2013)

Aqui encontre todo Lo Que Queria Saber Para Aprender Gracias


----------



## pigma (Mar 13, 2013)

Creo que con la practica se termina aprendiendo el codigo de colores, lo mejor es solo tomar el programa al principio y aprenderselos de memoria.


----------



## legeren (May 8, 2013)

amigos de este foro estuve vajando sus programas (les agradesco y son muy buenos ) pero les cuento tienen un(CodCol CalcRes1 ,Color Codes): en la terser vanda les felta el oro y la plata.no asi :CodCol si quieren pueden revisarlo .pero igua que grandes que son como hacen esas cosas.


----------



## outward (Ago 22, 2015)

Pasaba por aqui y me encontre con sus aportes, me parecen muy buenos de verdad felicidades para todos y bueno soy relativamente nuevo en la electronica y me va a servir de mucho a la hora de compar los repuestos... 


SystemControl dijo:


> Ya que has puesto tu calculadora de resistencias, pongo la mía a ver que os parece.


----------



## Cachoperro (Mar 3, 2020)

Quería hacer una pregunta de parbulitos, pero os doy mi palabra de que me estoy volviendo loco, Necesito averiguar el código de color de una resistencia de 0.5K ohm y de 0.66K Ohm , todas las que tengo son de seis bandas. Perdonar pero soy incapaz de averiguarlo con las tablas a la vista, también lo he intentado con las que habéis puesto aquí. Así que agradecería que además de los colores me explicárais (si puede ser,claro) so 0,5K es 500 ó 2.500, estoy hecho un lío. Gracias por vuestra paciencia.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 3, 2020)

K implica multiplicar por 1000 por lo que en este caso 0.5KΩ es 500Ω.

Color para 6 bandas las tienes aquí Calculadora de código de colores de resistencias | Calcuvio y en cientos de sitios WEB.

Debe ser Verde,Negro,Negro,Negro, tolerancia, temperatura.

La de 660Ω; Azul,Azul,Negro,Negro, tolerancia, temperatura.


----------



## Cachoperro (Mar 3, 2020)

Muchísimas gracias, andaba yo demasiado perdido, cuando yo empecé seguramente no había resistencia con tantos colores. Yo hice el cursillo de Eratele, o sea ya ha llovido. He olvidado la mayor parte de las cosas y ahora que estoy jubilado me gustaría volver a enredar. Gracias nuevamente.


----------

